
Collection of Recent Functional Programming Talks - apgwoz
http://www.vimeo.com/user2191865/videos/sort:date
======
Gertm
shouldn't that be "Collection of Recent Haskell Talks" ?

~~~
apgwoz
There's more than just haskell talks, though the recent ones are from the
Haskell Symposium at ACM SIGPLAN

